

Ask HN: Favorite project management tool - rbres

This was asked a while back: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4499508<p>Curious to hear more recent thoughts. Emphasis on large technical teams, dev-friendly, customizable, integration with other apps, etc. But, still useful for non-technical members of the team.
======
Partyfists
We use JIRA at my office, and I really do not like it for project management.
JIRA gets too big and unmanageable way too quickly.

I have not, however, tried JIRA agile, which might be better.

For straight user stories, I love Sprint.ly. However, its feature set is just
that: User Stories. It works extremely well, makes sense and is a pleasure to
read.

------
thisisnati
Absolutely hated Basecamp (though that might be more because of the
incompetence of the team that I was working with). Been using Trello for a
couple of months now, and I'm loving it. Granted, I'm one of a two-person
team, but I feel like Trello could work for projects of any size.

------
arsalanb
My team tried Basecamp, Glassboard, and InVision (combined) but none of them
seemed to be a perfect match. Decided to make our own project management tool,
releasing later next month!

------
tejasm
We use Basecamp. Frankly, that's the only tool that I've personally tried and
I love it so far.

------
blooberr
I use Redmine. It's got everything I need from bug tracking to gantt charts.

------
onion2k
A whiteboard.

